
Don't Follow the Money - mbateman
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/19/opinion/19brooks.html
======
MaysonL
And a critique:
[http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/10/19...](http://www.salon.com/news/opinion/glenn_greenwald/2010/10/19/brooks)

